# Industry News: Panasonic Launches a 6K capable LUMIX S1H



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 27, 2019)

> *Newark, NJ (August 27, 2019) – *Panasonic is proud to announce the launch of the LUMIX S1H, a new Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera equipped with a full-frame image sensor, combining professional-level video quality with the high mobility of a mirrorless camera. The LUMIX S1H is the world’s first camera capable of video recording at 6K/24p *1 (3:2 aspect ratio), 5.9K/30p (16:9 aspect ratio) and 10-bit 60p 4K/C4K *2 *3 an achievement previously revealed during development.
> *Preorder the Panasonic LUMIX S1H at Adorama*
> 
> In addition to its long history developing cinematic cameras aligned with the film industry’s needs, Panasonic also launched and continues to improve the world’s first compact, lightweight, Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera. Combining these innovative ideas resulted in the industry-leading LUMIX GH Series which proved that a digital still camera can record video in unprecedented high quality suitable...



Continue reading...


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm guessing 99% of the people that buy this would have preferred a a similarly spec'd body from Canon but Canon just won't play ball. Canon could just about ship a similarly spec'd camera with parts they have on hand. I guess they're doing what they think is best for their long term objectives but it continues to be a head scratcher for those of us that are outside looking in.


----------



## bmfotonet (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm a current Canon 5D Mark IV owner. Honestly I would love a camera like this. The only things that keep me from switching are fear that the Panasonic Autofocus may not be as good, accessories may not be good, and my current investment in Canon EF glass.


----------



## syder (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like an amazing gimbal/B cam and a competitor for the long awaited A7SIII and new Blackmagic 6K.

The lack of NDs and XLRs mean that for an extra $2.5k the EVA1 looks like a far better A cam for most purposes though. 

For most hobbyists the S1 is a good enough hybrid that costs half as much, so this looks pretty niche, but a niche that will probably excite a lot of people on the internet.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Aug 29, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I'm guessing 99% of the people that buy this would have preferred a a similarly spec'd body from Canon but Canon just won't play ball. Canon could just about ship a similarly spec'd camera with parts they have on hand. I guess they're doing what they think is best for their long term objectives but it continues to be a head scratcher for those of us that are outside looking in.


 
99% of people who shoot Canon don't even shoot 4K or even video at all.

So it really matters very little. Canon is smart not to spin their wheels on niche bodies like this, when they know what the lion's share of their uses are buying from every country.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 29, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> 99% of people who shoot Canon don't even shoot 4K or even video at all.
> 
> So it really matters very little. Canon is smart not to spin their wheels on niche bodies like this, when they know what the lion's share of their uses are buying from every country.


Nonsense. How much do you think they've invested in the Cinema line? They could sell orders-of-magnitude more of these than the full frame C500 II they are releasing.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 29, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Nonsense. How much do you think they've invested in the Cinema line? They could sell orders-of-magnitude more of these than the full frame C500 II they are releasing.


Haven't you just been agreeing that they will sell those anyway?


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Haven't you just been agreeing that they will sell those anyway?


Context? I think that may have been in regard to the M6. I doubt 24P will have much effect on sales but I do think it's omission unnecessarily degrades Canon's reputation. Not sure how that relates to actual cinema camera's.

To clarify, in my opinion Canon could sell a video-centric mirrorless hybrid at levels that would easily offset whatever sales were lost to Canon's Cinema cameras. I doubt I'm alone in that opinion.

Canon's video offerings are based on some internal strategy that is difficult to comprehend. I have opinions about what that might be but I'm making an effort not to guess about Canon's motivation and just judge them on their actions.

In any event I'm just an amused observer at this point because I've moved all of my Video work to a competing platform. Personally I think that in a difficult market you try and keep your long term customers rather than drive them to a competitor.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 30, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Context? I think that may have been in regard to the M6. I doubt 24P will have much effect on sales but I do think it's omission unnecessarily degrades Canon's reputation. Not sure how that relates to actual cinema camera's.
> 
> To clarify, in my opinion Canon could sell a video-centric mirrorless hybrid at levels that would easily offset whatever sales were lost to Canon's Cinema cameras. I doubt I'm alone in that opinion.


Personally, I don't see how they can afford yet another camera line if they cannot even support updates for the 7D line.

They would be much better off licensing the EF and RF mounts to those who can and then selling the lenses.

As to Canon's reputation, we are yet to see which cameras will provide the most watchable YouTube videos of cats. Something tells me that those videos won't be shot at 6K/24p.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Aug 30, 2019)

I get what you're saying but it's Canon that is putting significant resources into developing a Cinema line. It wasn't my idea. Panasonic now has a very formidable unbroken chain of video offerings from it's entry level GH5 up to it's Panavision professional movie cameras. That's not going to help Canon's bid to be a major pleyer in that market IMO. They obviously feel differently. I guess we'll see.

edit.. Panasonic is essentially the anti-Canon. The are trying to make the best posible tool available at every price point.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 30, 2019)

This thing is a beast. Canon should be making something like this to compliment the larger cinema bodies.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 6, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Nonsense. How much do you think they've invested in the Cinema line? They could sell orders-of-magnitude more of these than the full frame C500 II they are releasing.


Thank you for polishing your crystal ball and letting us know. Please forward said ball to Canon Corporate HQ. You've just won "Sales and Marketing Guru of the year". Canon has dreams (nightmares) of having the share of the market Panasonic has.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Personally, I don't see how they can afford yet another camera line if they cannot even support updates for the 7D line.
> 
> They would be much better off licensing the EF and RF mounts to those who can and then selling the lenses.
> 
> As to Canon's reputation, we are yet to see which cameras will provide the most watchable YouTube videos of cats. Something tells me that those videos won't be shot at 6K/24p.


The "cats" I watch on YouTube are getting waxed and sugared.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 6, 2019)

M. D. Vaden of Oregon said:


> 99% of people who shoot Canon don't even shoot 4K or even video at all.
> 
> So it really matters very little. Canon is smart not to spin their wheels on niche bodies like this, when they know what the lion's share of their uses are buying from every country.


where do you get 99%. maybe 99% that got a camera before 2010


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 6, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Thank you for polishing your crystal ball and letting us know. Please forward said ball to Canon Corporate HQ. You've just won "Sales and Marketing Guru of the year". Canon has dreams (nightmares) of having the share of the market Panasonic has.


Glad I could brighten up your day a little.  You might want to do a little research on the popularity of Panasonic Varicam's among elite film and television cinematographers. I'd guess those are exactly the kind of Pro's the new C500 is hoping to target. Not sure why I'm bothering to reply since I doubt you actually care.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 7, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Glad I could brighten up your day a little.  You might want to do a little research on the popularity of Panasonic Varicam's among elite film and television cinematographers. I'd guess those are exactly the kind of Pro's the new C500 is hoping to target. Not sure why I'm bothering to reply since I doubt you actually care.


You reply because you can't help yourself. Your predictions about what Canon would sell oodles of are just ideas in your head not backed up by any real knowledge. And yes, you brightened my day in the same way a court jester would.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 7, 2019)

I have always liked the lumix cameras. They are definitely more innovative than Canon, and in many ways they are better than Canon, but lenses are not one of those ways. I went Canon.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You reply because you can't help yourself. Your predictions about what Canon would sell oodles of are just ideas in your head not backed up by any real knowledge. And yes, you brightened my day in the same way a court jester would.


I acurately predicted that you would make yet another of your endlessly pointless and uninformed post. I guess I'm getting pretty good at this crystal ball thing.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 7, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I acurately predicted that you would make yet another of your endlessly pointless and uninformed post. I guess I'm getting pretty good at this crystal ball thing.



You mean pointless and uninformed like this one from you below? I can fully understand speculation, however, your statement doesn't come off as such. Keep polishing that ball. Just be careful not to rub it raw. You only have one. 



Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Nonsense. How much do you think they've invested in the Cinema line? They could sell orders-of-magnitude more of these than the full frame C500 II they are releasing.



Stated as though you have some special knowledge, while earlier saying it is a head scratcher to those of us on the outside looking in.

BTW: I actually saw a broadcast cinema camera by Panasonic at the courthouse today being used by one of the local news stations. Pretty cool rig. It was jury selection day for the murder trial of Amber Guyger. She was a cop in Dallas who accidentally walked into the wrong apartment (she thought it was her apartment) and thought the occupant was an intruder and killed him. Sad case all the way around.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Sep 7, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You mean pointless and uninformed like this one from you below? I can fully understand speculation, however, your statement doesn't come off as such. Keep polishing that ball. Just be careful not to rub it raw. You only have one.


Glad I live in a country where what a guy does with his crystal ball in the privacy of his own home is nobody else's business.


----------

